# Brigade Mission #3 "The bigger they are the harder they fall"



## rck70

Just a little warning Gorilla's

This is the 2 week count down thread......

Note to the Chosen one:

*"Kiss your A$$ goodbye"*


----------



## hardcz

Here we go again.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

Where can we rent a B-52 from?:ss:gn


----------



## tsolomon

I'm in, let's do this. :chk


----------



## BigDilly

Lemme a 'em:gn


----------



## dkbmusic

That has to be one of the most awesome images ever used for a BOMB! Count me in!


----------



## benjamin

geez, with the whole newbie brigade going ain on this, there's gonna be a b&m showing up on someone's doorstep...this is gonna be fun


----------



## TripleF

Oh Wee Oh Wee Ohhhh.......Jungle Love
:chk :chk :chk :chk

Someone will be doing a little disco dancin when this lands....

Go get 'em NEWBIE'S :tu


----------



## Biglizard1

B&M Conversion Kits:tu

Gorillas beware, :gn:gn


----------



## Don Fernando

im game


----------



## pro2625

IM IN!:tu


----------



## freakygar

Based on the thread title I say Fox is a walking corpse.


----------



## 14holestogie

:bl Let's get the party started :bl


----------



## renton20-cl

Somebody is in for some serious pain:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## hk3

Here we go again! Get your training wheels on and roll out! :chk


----------



## elderboy02

I'm in! :chk


----------



## massphatness

I love "Goodnight Gorilla"


----------



## rsamos




----------



## BigDilly

rsamos said:


>


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## freakygar

ahc4353 said:


> Based on the thread title I say Fox is a walking corpse.


*OR maybe Vin!!!*


----------



## ir13

ahc4353 said:


> *OR maybe Vin!!!*


This is my vote


----------



## CoopnGA

"You called down the thunder, well now you've got it." Tombstone 


Lets make this a good one boys.


Coop


----------



## rsamos

*Ready on the left ...

*


----------



## elderboy02

:gn I'm ready on the right


----------



## BigVito

I'm laughing in the middle

----------------
Now playing: Snoop Dogg Presents Tha Eastsidaz - Be Thankful
via FoxyTunes


----------



## TripleF

rsamos said:


> *Ready on the left ...*


:r :r :r :r
that is freakin' hilarious!!!

Heck it even looks like the DOOMED gorilla.........uhhhhhhhh......I think it looks like him. Errrrrr, wait was it a her? Not that I know anything allegedly or anyone allegedly involved in such proposed actions.


----------



## SHOE

This is going to be fun to watch. :tu


----------



## s0leful0ne

i hope you're ready...
it's going to be epic

"And if you don't believe it, then you'd better kill me now, because I'll put a jihad on you, too. "


----------



## rck70

Mission Papers sent........Target locked in....:ss


----------



## elderboy02

The target needs to reinforce his/her porch.


----------



## Don Fernando

the target needs to run for his/her life


----------



## freakygar

ahc4353 said:


> *OR maybe Vin!!!*


*ORRRRRRRRRR maybe Old Sailor!!!

**Now that would make me..---->**







*


----------



## Footbag

Guys, better switch to armour piercing rounds and bunker busters. :gnThis target is heavily fortified!:ss


----------



## Don Fernando

look, trouble amongst the ranks of the fogs, they start to point at eachother now just to be safe themselves.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

Count me in if it is not too late!


----------



## pro2625

Man this target is going to get it good


----------



## ryansallee

He's gonna get hit from where he never think it would come: home.

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## WarMace

Locked and loaded, here. Ready for orders.


----------



## rsamos

When the time comes - there's nothing anyone will be able to do about it.


----------



## genezawis

We're baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack... :gn :gn :gn :hn


----------



## Sailkat

Tick.....tick.....tick http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=mad/mad0233.gif


----------



## BigVito

Hi, I'm new to CS can I join:r

----------------
Now playing: Pantera - Mouth For War
via FoxyTunes


----------



## rck70

BigVito said:


> Hi, I'm new to CS can I join:r
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Pantera - Mouth For War
> via FoxyTunes


We don't play with your kind......

Besides.....we already took your lunch money.....


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> We don't play with your kind......
> 
> Besides.....we already took your lunch money.....


:tg laugh now cry later :gn

----------------
Now playing: Kiss - Shandi
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Old Sailor

rck70 said:


> We don't play with your kind......
> 
> Besides.....we already took your lunch money.....


Do I have ta send you another one:mn


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> Do I have ta send you another one:mn


another one? as in another victim to lose their lunch money? :r


----------



## TripleF

rck70 said:


> We don't play with your kind......
> 
> Besides.....we already took your lunch money.....


:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r
*Sorry......that just cracked me up*


----------



## BigVito

TripleF said:


> :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r
> *Sorry......that just cracked me up*


:tg


----------



## 14holestogie

Vito, How's the replacement porch coming, anyways? :hn


----------



## shvictor

Old Sailor said:


> Do I have ta send you another one:mn


Keep talking, just keep talking


----------



## Biglizard1

It is very interesting to see what (who) gorillas come in here and lurk, get scared, go tell their friends, they get scared, they come back, look some more. Kinda like watching an ant pile.....


----------



## genezawis

Biglizard1 said:


> It is very interesting to see what (who) gorillas come in here and lurk, get scared, go tell their friends, they get scared, they come back, look some more. Kinda like watching an ant pile.....


:tpd::r :r :r


----------



## rsamos

Biglizard1 said:


> It is very interesting to see what (who) gorillas come in here and lurk, get scared, go tell their friends, they get scared, they come back, look some more. Kinda like watching an ant pile.....


Hard to say whether it's fear, or common sense.


----------



## Sailkat

14holestogie said:


> Vito, How's the replacement porch coming, anyways? :hn


Let us know when it's finished......http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=mad/mad0233.gif


----------



## freakygar

shvictor said:


> Keep talking, just keep talking


You just might wanna respect your elders. Let him talk it's one way we know he's still breathing.

:ss


----------



## shvictor

ahc4353 said:


> You just might wanna respect your elders. Let him talk it's one way we know he's still breathing.
> 
> :ss


 Oh he's still breathin, and thats what scares me. :ss


----------



## rck70




----------



## BigDilly

*We're Locked & Loaded baby!*:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

shvictor said:


> Oh he's still breathin, and thats what scares me. :ss


 You aien't seen nothin yet....soon though:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Biglizard1 said:


> It is very interesting to see what (who) gorillas come in here and lurk, get scared, go tell their friends, they get scared, they come back, look some more. Kinda like watching an ant pile.....


Ya with a magnifying glass and the sun:r:r


----------



## chippewastud79

This is like waiting for paint to dry........underwater. You might get a 4th mission in by the end of the year. :r


----------



## hk3

chippewastud79 said:


> *This is like waiting for paint to dry........underwater*. You might get a 4th mission in by the end of the year. :r


:tpd::r:r:r


----------



## genezawis

rck70 said:


>


Armed to the teeth... ready to fire. :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Biglizard1

Still seeing them Gorillas come and go...... Thanks Old Sailor... I like the way you think! I believe we are gonna see a gorilla go and go and go and go, to the store for another coolidor!


----------



## shvictor

Old Sailor said:


> You aien't seen nothin yet....soon though:r:r:r


Cant we just be friends....


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

looks like a whole lotta blah blah blah going on.......pull the trigger and get on with hit you newbies!:cb


----------



## 14holestogie

Fishbeadtwo said:


> looks like a whole lotta blah blah blah going on.......pull the trigger and get on with hit you newbies!:cb


* Pull out the old Carly Simon lps. Patience, my friend. All in doo-doo time. It'll be over before you know it. You might want to get in touch with the lumber yard in advance.*


----------



## CoopnGA

Your right...with all of the time just sitting around and waiting, I've had time to arm up a second rocket....Look Out!


----------



## renton20-cl

Biglizard1 said:


> Still seeing them Gorillas come and go...... Thanks Old Sailor... I like the way you think! I believe we are gonna see a gorilla go and go and go and go, to the store for another coolidor!


:r:r Even funnier because it's true :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

the old gorillas just entertain themselves watching the newbies run in circles.....:cb


----------



## pro2625

This is going to be one major hit.....You oldies need to check yourself before you wreck yourself


----------



## islandak

I had a sketch artist friend of mine draw up a pic of the next target when they get hit. I think it came out pretty close.



Sorry, wrong one. It's this one!



:gn


----------



## rizzle

I guess its about that time now aint it.
:chk


----------



## LordOfWu

Ya know, i'm not a FOG and I'm not a noob, right now, I'm just a little sleepy...are you guys going to do something or what? If you need a tutorial on how to send a bomb I think there's a sticky or something out there... :ss...eh, probably won't help...kids these days!


----------



## rck70

LordOfWu said:


> Ya know, i'm not a FOG and I'm not a noob, right now, I'm just a little sleepy...are you guys going to do something or what? If you need a tutorial on how to send a bomb I think there's a sticky or something out there... :ss...eh, probably won't help...kids these days!


Oh ye of little faith.......i believe there are a few FOG's around here that can atest to the damage that is caused to one's home due to brigade strikes.....no need to ponder when the carnage will begin...simply look at the sig line


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> Oh ye of little faith.......i believe there are a few FOG's around here that can atest to the damage that is caused to one's home due to brigade strikes.....no need to ponder when the carnage will begin...simply look at the sig line


lordofwu must not be able to see big bold black letters :r


----------



## TripleF

*They will, They will ROCK YOU*

*They will, They will ROCK YOU!!*

*Sing it...............*


----------



## chippewastud79

I do love countdowns that go by the phases of the moon rather than a stopwatch. Only one month after the first new moon of the summer solstice until these packages are in the air :r


----------



## freakygar

chippewastud79 said:


> I do love countdowns that go by the phases of the moon rather than a stopwatch. Only one month after the first new moon of the summer solstice until these packages are in the air :r


























These guys make even Old Sailor's bombs seem _fast_!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

:tu...:hn


----------



## rck70

ahc4353 said:


> These guys make even Old Sailor's bombs seem _fast_!


I love FOG's that are TOLD when a launch will happen, but then there senior moments kick in and they still wonder when the launch will happen....

Don't forget your Geritol......


----------



## rsamos

rck70 said:


> I love FOG's that are TOLD when a launch will happen, but then there senior moments kick in and they still wonder when the launch will happen....
> 
> Don't forget your Geritol......


Ha!


----------



## chippewastud79

rck70 said:


> I love FOG's that are TOLD when a launch will happen, but then there senior moments kick in and they still wonder when the launch will happen....
> 
> Don't forget your Geritol......


No, most people just don't announce bombs this far ahead of time. The element of suprise NOOB. :tu

I am going to be launching a bomb sometime in the next six months.

*Countdown to Launch : 137 Days* (maybe more, maybe less, just be prepared)
Better watch your asses :r


----------



## freakygar

chippewastud79 said:


> No, most people just don't announce bombs this far ahead of time. The element of suprise NOOB. :tu
> 
> * I am going to be launching a bomb sometime in the next six months.
> 
> Countdown to Launch : 137 Days
> Better watch your asses*


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## rck70

chippewastud79 said:


> No, most people just don't announce bombs this far ahead of time. The element of suprise NOOB. :tu
> 
> I am going to be launching a bomb sometime in the next six months.
> 
> *Countdown to Launch : 137 Days* (maybe more, maybe less, just be prepared)
> Better watch your asses :r


We like to watch you guy's squirm and sweat.......looks like it worked.....


----------



## BigDilly

TripleF said:


> *They will, They will ROCK YOU*
> 
> *They will, They will ROCK YOU!!*
> 
> *Sing it...............*


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

Our next target


----------



## sailchaser

rck70 said:


> We like to watch you guy's squirm and sweat.......looks like it worked.....


The only time I sweat or squirm from the Newbie Brigade is when I'm :r:r from reading the threads,You need to change the siganture line to the OLDIE BRIGADE


----------



## Footbag

sailchaser said:


> The only time I sweat or squirm from the Newbie Brigade is when I'm :r:r from reading the threads,You need to change the siganture line to the OLDIE BRIGADE


Don't make us hit you in the middle of the lake!:gn

I do have the coordinates to your fishing spot.:gn


----------



## freakygar

BigDilly said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> Our next target


Leave it to you guys to bomb a dead guy. :tu

Let him rest in peace.

Just a suggestion: Don't hold your breath for pics of the carnage. On second thought, do hold your breath.


----------



## rck70

He's dead?


----------



## taltos

This is starting to look like an Old Sailor bomb.:r


----------



## hardcz

chippewastud79 said:


> I do love countdowns that go by the phases of the moon rather than a stopwatch. Only one month after the first new moon of the summer solstice until these packages are in the air :r


We understand you and the other silver backs are afraid, and we just want you all to know it's ok to be afraid, you don't have to pretend to be macho for our sakes.


----------



## LordOfWu

te·di·ous 

1.	marked by tedium; long and tiresome: tedious tasks; a tedious journey.
2.	wordy so as to cause weariness or boredom, as a speaker or writer; prolix. 
3. A bomb sent with more than 1 week's notice, usually sent by noob's without better sense


----------



## kgoings

I am worried about the FOG we are bombing, he might break a hip or throw out his back trying to lift all the boxes. 

Hey FOG's be sure to take yer 



oh and some more Vitamin D for strong bones...start now!


----------



## rck70

LordOfWu said:


> te·di·ous
> 
> 1. marked by tedium; long and tiresome: tedious tasks; a tedious journey.
> 2. wordy so as to cause weariness or boredom, as a speaker or writer; prolix.
> 3. A bomb sent with more than 1 week's notice, usually sent by noob's without better sense





> Ya know, i'm not a FOG and I'm not a noob, right now, I'm just a little sleepy...are you guys going to do something or what? If you need a tutorial on how to send a bomb I think there's a sticky or something out there... :ss...eh, probably won't help...kids these days!


Looks like someone is suffering from middle child syndrome.....
What nobody will play with you?


----------



## LordOfWu

rck70 said:


> Looks like someone is suffering from middle child syndrome.....
> What nobody will play with you?


:r:chk:r:chk

You might want to check w/ some of the BABOTLs, you will find out the Front Range Herfers don't necessarily play nice w/ others...

:ss:ss


----------



## sailchaser

Footbag said:


> Don't make us hit you in the middle of the lake!:gn
> 
> I do have the coordinates to your fishing spot.:gn


They change daily 4 caught this morning before work and I wasn't in the middle of the lake:ss


----------



## tsolomon

LordOfWu said:


> te·di·ous
> 
> 1. marked by tedium; long and tiresome: tedious tasks; a tedious journey.
> 2. wordy so as to cause weariness or boredom, as a speaker or writer; prolix.
> 3. A bomb sent with more than 1 week's notice, usually sent by noob's without better sense


suspense 
_Noun_
*1*. apprehension about what is going to happen
*2*. excitement felt at the approach of the climax of a book, film, or bombing run::gn


----------



## easyt

Hey, back off. It's taking a while 'cause we're learning to roll our own. This isn't as easy as you think. Some FOG is gonna love these.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

LordofWu you may still qualify as a newbie you can still get in on this!


----------



## zmancbr

LordOfWu said:


> :r:chk:r:chk
> 
> You might want to check w/ some of the BABOTLs, you will find out the Front Range Herfers don't necessarily play nice w/ others...
> 
> :ss:ss


HAHAHA... so true... and just in case you needed proof:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166200&highlight=babotl

That should help ya think twice about bombing a FRH. We dropped approximately 21 bombs on those BABOTLs in under 3 weeks and probably about 200+ sticks lol.... :r

The result was a lot of crying and a few white flags... :ss:tu:gn


----------



## rck70

zmancbr said:


> HAHAHA... so true... and just in case you needed proof:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166200&highlight=babotl
> 
> That should help ya think twice about bombing a FRH. We dropped approximately 21 bombs on those BABOTLs in under 3 weeks and probably about 200+ sticks lol.... :r
> 
> The result was a lot of crying and a few white flags... :ss:tu:gn


We laugh at 200 sticks......

Last Brigade Bomb....NOT UNDER 3 WEEKS.....2 DAYS

Total cigars thus far: 359 + $38

*I love trash!* 

*Keep in mind that some of these fivers are three deep!* :ss

*This is a 120 qt cooler and you guys OWN the top third of it*. :r :r


----------



## kgoings

rck70 said:


> We laugh at 200 sticks......
> 
> Last Brigade Bomb....NOT UNDER 3 WEEKS.....2 DAYS
> 
> Total cigars thus far: 359 + $38
> 
> *I love trash!*
> 
> *Keep in mind that some of these fivers are three deep!* :ss
> 
> *This is a 120 qt cooler and you guys OWN the top third of it*. :r :r


Actually

Total Cigars: 471 + 2 Cutters + $28


----------



## LordOfWu

Pipe&Cigar said:


> LordofWu you may still qualify as a newbie you can still get in on this!


It's nice of you to offer, but I just don't feel like much of a newbie anymore, and I seem to be doing pretty good getting in on group bombing runs.

Besides...I like to see them take off more than quarterly


----------



## rck70

LordOfWu said:


> It's nice of you to offer, but I just don't feel like much of a newbie anymore, and I seem to be doing pretty good getting in on group bombing runs.
> 
> Besides...I like to see them take off more than quarterly


Quarterly....Are you sure you are a CS Member?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

I said it before and I'll say it again, *BLA BLA BLA......* actions speak louder than words you silly newbies!


----------



## rck70

Don't worry troops......these guy's just want to be the next victim.......:chk


----------



## zmancbr

rck70 said:


> We laugh at 200 sticks......


Yeah but I will warn anyone here... you hit one FRH... and you will have no less than 8 bombing the $hit out of ya back... and I mean that.... If you shipped 300 sticks we will ship 500 back... believe me.... our bite is quite painful...

I think quite a few BABOTLs are still trying to lick the wounds... :r:gn


----------



## zmancbr

LordOfWu said:


> It's nice of you to offer, but I just don't feel like much of a newbie anymore, and I seem to be doing pretty good getting in on group bombing runs.
> 
> Besides...I like to see them take off more than quarterly


Oh but you still are a n00b.... believe me... :r:bn:mn


----------



## TripleF

Boom Shockalocka, Boom Shockalocka

Massive Rockalocka headin' your way. :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk 

Wahckah Wackah :ss


----------



## LordOfWu

OK, just found out that a FRH BOTL is joining in on this little circus...so I'm officially backing off...for now 

So, go and drop kick someone into a new time zone!


----------



## BigVito

zmancbr said:


> Oh but you still are a n00b.... believe me... :r:bn:mn


kettle or pot?


----------



## rck70

LordOfWu said:


> OK, just found out that a FRH BOTL is joining in on this little circus...so I'm officially backing off...for now
> 
> So, go and drop kick someone into a new time zone!


We are here for you whenever you need us.......:tu


----------



## twinarch

rck70 said:


> .....no need to ponder when the carnage will begin...simply look at the sig line


Hey Einstein...4 days from when? When you change your sig line it changes in every post you've ever made. So when exactly was this 4 day notice intended from?

:sl


----------



## elderboy02

All I know that that my bomb is going to contain all Cremosa's


----------



## 14holestogie

twinarch said:


> Hey Einstein...4 days from when? When you change your sig line it changes in every post you've ever made. So when exactly was this 4 day notice intended from?
> 
> :sl


RCK, I'm confused. I thought I was reasonably smart and 4 days to launch would mean Monday, but when I look at your post again tomorrow, it'll say 3 days to launch and that would make it....oh...Monday. Never mind. I guess I'll launch on Monday no matter how your mind-melding tricks and magical sig line try to confuse others.


----------



## BigVito

14holestogie said:


> RCK, I'm confused. I thought I was reasonably smart and 4 days to launch would mean Monday, but when I look at your post again tomorrow, it'll say 3 days to launch and that would make it....oh...Monday. Never mind. I guess I'll launch on Monday no matter how your mind-melding tricks and magical sig line try to confuse others.


:r only twinarch is falling for the sig line trick :r:r


----------



## rck70

twinarch said:


> Hey Einstein...4 days from when? When you change your sig line it changes in every post you've ever made. So when exactly was this 4 day notice intended from?
> 
> :sl


Hey einstein...i change it daily......tomorrow will read 3 days.....you do the math.


----------



## zmancbr

rck70 said:


> Hey einstein...i change it daily......tomorrow will read 3 days.....you do the math.


The n00bie dished it back... :gn:bn



BigVito said:


> kettle or pot?


Probably both lol... but he is a fellow FRH so I get dibs to pick on him and call him names first... :bn:r:gn


----------



## BigVito

zmancbr said:


> The n00bie dished it back... :gn:bn
> 
> Probably both lol... but he is a fellow FRH so I get dibs to pick on him and call him names first... :bn:r:gn


And I call dibs to call you names :r


----------



## twinarch

rck70 said:


> Hey einstein...i change it daily......tomorrow will read 3 days.....you do the math.


So tomorrow when someone else who hasn't perused this thread reads your sig they'll be wondering 3 days from when, just as I wondered, today, 4 days from when? At least someone coughed up that it's Monday so I have a decent time frame to work with now.:tu


----------



## BigVito

twinarch said:


> So tomorrow when someone else who hasn't perused this thread reads your sig they'll be wondering 3 days from when, just as I wondered, today, 4 days from when? At least someone coughed up that it's Monday so I have a decent time frame to work with now.:tu


even a clueless person would figure 3 days from the day they read it


----------



## rck70

BigVito said:


> even a clueless person would figure 3 days from the day they read it


:tpd:


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> :tpd:


are you calling m clueless? :r


----------



## shvictor

BigVito said:


> even a clueless person would figure 3 days from the day they read it


:tpd: I feel dumber from just reading this thread


----------



## BigVito

shvictor said:


> :tpd: I feel dumber from just reading this thread


you likely look dumber too


----------



## 14holestogie

twinarch said:


> So tomorrow when someone else who hasn't perused this thread reads your sig they'll be wondering 3 days from when, just as I wondered, today, 4 days from when? At least someone coughed up that it's Monday so I have a decent time frame to work with now.:tu


My momma always said I'd grow up to be_* someone*_. I've finally got affirmation. Glad I could help out the less fortunate.


----------



## shvictor

BigVito said:


> you likely look dumber too


You're probably right.:tu


----------



## BigVito

shvictor said:


> You're probably right.:tu


:r:r next time I bomb you a mask


----------



## Opusfxd

So when this FINALLY goes off in the distant future with all this build up and hooplah I'm almost expecting a marching band or something to announce it's departure. Maybe get the circus clowns to juggle or something?


----------



## rck70




----------



## Old Sailor

rck70 said:


>


Top pic....Newbie Brigade......bottom pic....newbs in waiting:r:r


----------



## rck70

yeah...but clowns rock!!!!!


----------



## TripleF

And the beat goes on.

berrumpa bum bum

berrumpa bum bum

:ss


----------



## genezawis

Opusfxd said:


> So when this FINALLY goes off in the distant future with all this build up and hooplah I'm almost expecting a marching band or something to announce it's departure. Maybe get the circus clowns to juggle or something?


Since when does 4 days qualify for the distant future??? :r


----------



## Biglizard1

ehehe........countdown nears for some poor gorilla...hear them beats on the war drums????:hn


----------



## genezawis

The FOGs are running for cover in the jungle... they can run but they just can't hide.


----------



## twinarch

BigVito said:


> even a clueless person would figure 3 days from the day they read it


Ok smarty pants...if you look at the first post in this thread, it's from rkc and dated 7/8/08. Then, tomorrow his sig line will say 3 days to launch which would lead any new person to this forum to think it would be on 7/11/08. It certainly wouldn't be all that clear then would it? That's the last I'll say about this but I think it's pretty clear now.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Maybe we should cut them some slack, they are *NEWBIES* after all...:r


----------



## zmancbr

Old Sailor said:


> Top pic....Newbie Brigade......bottom pic....newbs in waiting:r:r


Damn... you beat me to it... I was thinking the exact same thing...

The next question of course is why the n00bs wear such tight tights lol... Of course that is a question I don't wanna know the answer to!!! :bn:mn


----------



## sailchaser

TripleF said:


> Boom Shockalocka, Boom Shockalocka
> 
> Massive Rockalocka headin' your way. :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk
> 
> Wahckah Wackah :ss


Scott your having way to much fun with this thread ,oh why not:chk:chk:chk:chk yea that felt good


----------



## rck70

twinarch said:


> Ok smarty pants...if you look at the first post in this thread, it's from rkc and dated 7/8/08. Then, tomorrow his sig line will say 3 days to launch which would lead any new person to this forum to think it would be on 7/11/08. It certainly wouldn't be all that clear then would it? That's the last I'll say about this but I think it's pretty clear now.


Maybe this will help the little fella out.......


----------



## elderboy02

:r rck70


----------



## twinarch

rck70 said:


> Maybe this will help the little fella out.......


I like it! Thanks for the banter it's been fun.


----------



## freakygar

The noobs are Masons?!

No way!!!!


----------



## MCM




----------



## Footbag

> TwinArch...this means Monday.


:r:r:r


----------



## hk3

Attention K-mart shoppers we have a Blue Light Special this Monday


----------



## tsolomon




----------



## taltos

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Maybe we should cut them some slack, they are *NEWBIES* after all...:r


I wish that Paulie Mac had not turned into a responsible citizen and new father. We could use him for some noobie re-education right about now.


----------



## TripleF

Mondaaaaaaay, Mondaaaaaaaaaaaay.....so good to me.

Every other day, every other day,
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
You can find me cryin' all of the time


Better run through the jungle....
Better run through the jungle...
Better run through the jungle....
Woa, don't look back to see.....

Sing with me peeps :chk :chk :chk :chk


----------



## freakygar

TripleF said:


> Mondaaaaaaay, Mondaaaaaaaaaaaay.....so good to me.
> 
> Every other day, every other day,
> Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
> But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
> You can find me cryin' all of the time
> 
> Better run through the jungle....
> Better run through the jungle...
> Better run through the jungle....
> Woa, don't look back to see.....
> 
> Sing with me *peeps* :chk :chk :chk :chk



Tell me, does this look like a man that should use the word PEEPS?

Come on!

And another thing. I'm the first to admit I'm no fishermen but why do fishermen where camo? Maybe light blue and white for water and clouds but trees?


----------



## TripleF

ahc4353 said:


> And another thing. I'm the first to admit I'm no fishermen but why do fishermen where camo? Maybe light blue and white for water and clouds but trees?


Only a non-fisherman who didn't understand the application of intimidation and deception in a lure presentation would not respect the magnification and amplification of camo'd apparel.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Sailkat

TripleF said:


> Mondaaaaaaay, Mondaaaaaaaaaaaay.....so good to me.
> 
> Every other day, every other day,Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
> But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
> You can find me cryin' all of the time


Mamas & Pappas......give me a break!

Oh, what the heck....everybody sing... http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=animated/anim_27.gif


----------



## TripleF

Sailkat said:


> Mamas & Pappas......give me a break!
> 
> Oh, what the heck....everybody sing... http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=animated/anim_27.gif


Bahh, dahhhh, bah, dahhh, dahhhhhhhh
Bahh, dahhhh, bah, dahhh, dahhhhhhhh

And come Monday, smeone's gonna be cryin' for their Mama & Papa (actually it'll be Wednesday). :hn


----------



## freakygar

TripleF said:


> Only a non-fisherman who didn't understand the application of intimidation and deception in a lure presentation would not respect the magnification and amplification of camo'd apparel.
> 
> I'm just sayin'


What?


----------



## TripleF

ahc4353 said:


> What?


Exactly what I thought you would say. Mmmm. Mmmmm. Mmmmm.


----------



## taltos

Sailkat said:


> Mamas & Pappas......give me a break!
> 
> Oh, what the heck....everybody sing... http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=animated/anim_27.gif


He does kind of look like Mama Cass on one of her good days.:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Sailkat

taltos said:


> He does kind of look like Mama Cass on one of her good days.:chk:chk:chk:chk


:r:r:r:r


----------



## WarMace

I am all loaded up and ready to fire. This target is gonna be sorry he ever met us. I'm not sure I can wait until Monday. :ss


----------



## sailchaser

TripleF said:


> Bahh, dahhhh, bah, dahhh, dahhhhhhhh
> Bahh, dahhhh, bah, dahhh, dahhhhhhhh
> 
> And come Monday, smeone's gonna be cryin' for their Mama & Papa (actually it'll be Wednesday). :hn


How the heck do you still qualify as a newbie 
Or are you just thier Cheerleader:chk:chk


----------



## TripleF

sailchaser said:


> How the heck do you still qualify as a newbie
> Or are you just thier Cheerleader:chk:chk


:r :r :r

Family roots for family, and I just happen to be the Uncle of the Newbie General (rck70). 
And, in all seriousness, the way these newbie's operate.....I'd just as soon stay on their good side anyhow. YOWZAH.

Back to the song......

Monday, Mandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.........


----------



## Biglizard1

ROLL this war wagon!!!


----------



## joetownhound

Sailkat said:


> Mamas & Pappas......give me a break!
> 
> Oh, what the heck....everybody sing... http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=animated/anim_27.gif


This is a great one Kat :r:r heard about this one last night from rck70 and Triple F. Just had to see it for myself.


----------



## joetownhound

sailchaser said:


> How the heck do you still qualify as a newbie
> Or are you just thier Cheerleader:chk:chk


It would be more logic for you instead of Triple F to root for the noobs. At least he is not sleeping with the enemy. With all that intelligence so readily available I would be very worried my friend very worried. You have a sleeper cell LT. Noob close by and I'm sure she is quite ready to pull the trigger at a moment notice. :hn:hn:hn


----------



## 14holestogie

Biglizard1 said:


> ROLL this war wagon!!!


Rolling like a snowball down the hill. The batallion just keeps growing in size and picking up steam as it does. You'd best not be in the way.
Someone's going to need a snow blower to clear his porch come next week. That's the way we roll.


----------



## MCM

14holestogie said:


> Rolling like a snowball down the hill. The batallion just keeps growing in size and picking up steam as it does. You'd best not be in the way.
> Someone's going to need a snow blower to clear his porch come next week. That's the way we roll.


A snow blower won't put a dent in the carnage about to be dropped. A snow plow might offer a glimmer of hope. :gn


----------



## hk3

Maybe we should work on cutting Florida off the bottom so they can just float away...... :chk


----------



## Biglizard1

we dont all live down there, and we have many in the ranks that would send a boat to rescue the survivors:ss

:gn:gn:gn


hk3 said:


> Maybe we should work on cutting Florida off the bottom so they can just float away...... :chk


----------



## freakygar

taltos said:


> He does kind of look like Mama Cass on one of her good days.:chk:chk:chk:chk


Ya know, you take the glasses off and your right!

Glasses on....









Glasses off....










(I know my chop skills suck but you try and do it with Photoshop 7 You get the idea though. )


----------



## massphatness

ahc4353 said:


>


u Disturbing does not begin to describe this photo


----------



## WarMace

That picture is so wrong I can't even bring myself to quote it.


----------



## rck70

Sorry Scott......:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

This thread is being sent to the psych Doctor for analysis


----------



## rck70

Okay troops.......get ready to let 'em fly....the poor target will need a good General Contrator after this one........:tu


----------



## Biglizard1

Ready to launch....
I am thinking maybe a real-estate agent for a new home!:tu

:mn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Hexnut-cl

The smoke from this one should be able to be seen from space. Target aquired, permission to fire has been granted. Bombs away. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando

this is for the target


----------



## genezawis

Target Aquired... Bomb's Away... Ordinace #0103 8555 7494 0949 9501. :gn :gn :gn


----------



## rck70

Poor Gorilla........he never knew what hit him.....


----------



## TripleF

*Blast Off Boyz & Girlz!!!*


----------



## Don Fernando

Long distance missile send, 4148 miles. track n trace

(no info yet, but I just brought it to the postoffice)


----------



## anderson0196

ka - Boom

*0103 8555 7493 6760 7543*


----------



## Footbag

Someone better run for cover!:gn:gn:gn:mn

0103 8555 7493 3562 0468


----------



## chippewastud79

Now we only have to wait 2-3 more days to see if this actually worked :tu


----------



## Don Fernando

trust me, you will see that it works. Only mine will land a few days late, due to the 4148 miles that seperate me from the dead man walking.


----------



## freakygar

If this hit is headed to Canada (and I hope it is) it may take a week or two.



chippewastud79 said:


> Now we only have to wait 2-3 more days to see if this actually worked :tu


----------



## WarMace

chippewastud79 said:


> Now we only have to wait 2-3 more days to see if this actually worked :tu


It will be worth the wait. Bombs away.

DC #0103 8555 7493 3568 6884


----------



## elderboy02

My bomb is about to become airborne. I'll have a D/C number later


----------



## rck70

chippewastud79 said:


> Now we only have to wait 2-3 more days to see if this actually worked :tu


Oh ye of little faith........

0103 8555 7494 7213 7485


----------



## easyt

0479 9941 7650 1708 3666

Pow...pow...power wheels...


----------



## tsolomon

DC #0103 8555 7494 5120 6904


----------



## Hexnut-cl

Hear that faint whistling sound thats getting louder louder louder! 

DC shortly


----------



## TripleF

*I hear the train a comin'*
It's rollin' round the bend
Ain't I ain't seen the sunshine
Since I don't know when.....






-


----------



## MCM

*Goodbye......nice to know you*

DC# 0307 1790 0005 4852 9905


----------



## hardcz

DC to come....

Order confirmation #XXX341XX6


----------



## TripleF

Wooooooo Hooooooooooooooo :chk :chk :chk :chk

*I'm allowed to BOMB the suspect!!!!

Due to family connections I've been Grandfathered in.*

DC# 0308 0070 0000 8542 6533


----------



## ryansallee

Coming in with a boomer DC: 0103 8555 7494 2041 5320.


This is gonna be funny.


----------



## hk3




----------



## MCM

hk3 said:


>


Translation....


----------



## hk3

MCM said:


> Translation....


No thanks, I will pass. I just enjoy picking on you guys that's all.


----------



## rck70

hk3 said:


> No thanks, I will pass. I just enjoy picking on you guys that's all.


:r:r....But you never know when your number is up...


----------



## BigDilly

So long sucka

0413 8193 3050 2004 0539


----------



## MCM

hk3 said:


> No thanks, I will pass. I just enjoy picking on you guys that's all.


I wouldn't mind being on the business end of this bomb. That of course assumes I had a few spare vinos and maybe a foot locker or three.


----------



## hk3

MCM said:


> I wouldn't mind being on the business end of this bomb. That of course assumes I had a few spare vinos and maybe a foot locker or three.


Youz guyz...... :mn


----------



## rizzle

Look out below, Sucka!!!

0307 0020 0002 4828 8455

:gn


----------



## hardcz

Did anyone tell booker to brace himself yet?


----------



## TripleF

hardcz said:


> Did anyone tell booker to brace himself yet?


You just did. So much for that secret...........


----------



## Don Fernando

hk3 said:


> No thanks, I will pass. I just enjoy picking on you guys that's all.


just until we decide you're the next target. Then you will cry a river.


----------



## anderson0196

TripleF said:


> You just did. So much for that secret...........


I thought the target was Tom:tu


----------



## rck70

i though it was Henry


----------



## 14holestogie

*Monday already?*

It was this Monday, right? I confuse easily. Type very slowly, please.​
:cb Another takes flight...dc # 03080070000214421712 :w

:mn​


----------



## dkbmusic

Launched a missle from Springfield, MO this afternoon:

DC# 0103 8555 7494 9390 5209


----------



## Bowmore

Airborne from my location.

Fedex # 8599 5014 9636 <---(long story:c)


----------



## Biglizard1

What can I say but:

Launched!:ss

DC #0103 8555 7494 3104 7022


----------



## Cigarin-Martin

Another launch..... From across the pond!!:gn


----------



## TripleF

anderson0196 said:


> I thought the target was Tom:tu


Yeah, that's right, I forgot.......it's Tom Booker. :sl Geeeez


----------



## chippewastud79

All I know is, if this box that just showed up at my house is a premature ejaculation by a Noob, you are all in some shit. For all of your sakes, I am hoping it was a misguided box that somehow found my doorstep. :tu


----------



## anderson0196

chippewastud79 said:


> All I know is, if this box that just showed up at my house is a premature ejaculation by a Noob, you are all in some shit. For all of your sakes, I am hoping it was a misguided box that somehow found my doorstep. :tu


Somebody's fishin'! :ss

But nobody's biting....


----------



## hk3

chippewastud79 said:


> All I know is, if this box that just showed up at my house is a premature ejaculation by a Noob, you are all in some shit. For all of your sakes, I am hoping it was a misguided box that somehow found my doorstep. :tu


Wouldn't suprise me... ... some poor bastage always pre-blows the entire thing almost everytime! :r:r:r


----------



## elderboy02

chippewastud79 said:


> All I know is, if this box that just showed up at my house is a premature ejaculation by a Noob, you are all in some shit. For all of your sakes, I am hoping it was a misguided box that somehow found my doorstep. :tu


Why would anyone want to send you a package you potty mouth :r


----------



## WarMace

Looks like the natives are starting to get scared. Oh, the suspense, the mystery.


----------



## hardcz

chippewastud79 said:


> All I know is, if this box that just showed up at my house is a premature ejaculation by a Noob, you are all in some shit. For all of your sakes, I am hoping it was a misguided box that somehow found my doorstep. :tu


That's funny, if anyone was going to stop by they'd do it in person to herf with you.... thought you understood that already.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

#0308 0660 0001 6267 0474


----------



## pro2625

WarMace said:


> Looks like the natives are starting to get scared. Oh, the suspense, the mystery.


Mine is going to be launched a little late (friday) and so will yours war mace:tu


----------



## TripleF

chippewastud79 said:


> All I know is, if this box that just showed up at my house is a premature ejaculation by a Noob, you are all in some shit. For all of your sakes, I am hoping it was a misguided box that somehow found my doorstep. :tu


Ewwwwwwwwwwww........we're skeered......:chk

What are you gonna do.................................drive around the country and beat everybody up?


----------



## ryansallee

Hahahaha.... that's weird as hell.

Here's the right DC for my package because I accidentally ripped the postage:

0103 8555 7493 7863 8604


----------



## hk3

TripleF said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwww........we're skeered......:chk


Dang, hate to hav'ta punish a FOG........


----------



## TripleF

hk3 said:


> Dang, hate to hav'ta punish a FOG........


Ohhhhhh, hoooo, hoooooo.....I know I can take you 1 outta 3.:chk

:r :r :r


----------



## hk3

TripleF said:


> Ohhhhhh, hoooo, hoooooo.....I know I can take you 1 outta 3.:chk
> 
> :r :r :r


Alright pops, you're going down. (cant stop laughing!)


----------



## hardcz

TripleF is the next target...shhhh don't anyone tell him.


----------



## BigVito

chippewastud79 said:


> All I know is, if this box that just showed up at my house is a premature ejaculation by a Noob, you are all in some shit. For all of your sakes, I am hoping it was a misguided box that somehow found my doorstep. :tu


Big Slow
know haw a camera works?


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

hardcz said:


> TripleF is the next target...shhhh don't anyone tell him.


Now Im confused, I thought TripleF was this target... <Checking Orders>


----------



## Hexnut-cl

Here comes the BOOM

DC 0307 1790 0001 8691 2046


----------



## BigVito

Pipe&Cigar said:


> Now Im confused, I thought TripleF was this target... <Checking Orders>


I think you are the next target


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

BigVito said:


> I think you are the next target


Now that wasnt funny at all... Im a noob! Be nice. :w


----------



## BigVito

Pipe&Cigar said:


> Now that wasnt funny at all... Im a noob! Be nice. :w


 its Monday


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

BigVito said:


> its Monday


That reminds me I have to get another package out!


----------



## MCM

BigVito said:


> its Monday


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Hexnut-cl

MCM said:


> Yes, yes it is.


Well played sir!


----------



## anderson0196

After the hit today....


----------



## CoopnGA

"Let the bodies the floor"

DC# 03073330000169529038



O'l the carnage



Coop


----------



## shvictor

Incoming #01038555749379048266 :bl


----------



## renton20-cl

the great thing is that you have no idea how many of us there are. The recruitment thread has been pretty busy in the last month or 2 :ss 
I'm just sayin.


----------



## BigVito

12345678910111213141


----------



## shvictor

There is no way our intended target can bomb us all. He or she just has to take it. :mn:mn


----------



## elderboy02

Click, Click, BOOM

03080730000053312061

:chk


----------



## s0leful0ne

03080730000063551559

brrrrrrrat! Jihad!


----------



## TripleF

BigVito said:


> 12345678910111213141


You better be careful, the last time he sent this it never landed. For your sake Mr. Target, whoever you are, you better hope and pray that this one never lands either. :hn


----------



## MCM

BigVito said:


> 12345678910111213141


HaHa, the old folks are making funny.


----------



## BigVito

MCM said:


> HaHa, the old folks are making funny.


what makes this funny is we are the same age slapnuts :sl


----------



## BigVito

TripleF said:


> You better be careful, the last time he sent this it never landed. For your sake Mr. Target, whoever you are, you better hope and pray that this one never lands either. :hn


nothing sent yet, Wednesday looks like the soonest time slot


----------



## Footbag

BigVito said:


> 12345678910111213141


The FOG's are shooting blanks!


----------



## MCM

BigVito said:


> what makes this funny is we are the same age slapnuts :sl


But you're the *Elder* Jungle Leader; I'm merely a Young Chimp.


----------



## BigVito

MCM said:


> But you're the *Elder* Jungle Leader; I'm merely a Young Chimp.


thats right pimple, Im *Elder*:r


----------



## rck70

Don't worry guy's.....Vito is post traumatic....


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> Don't worry guy's.....Vito is post traumatic....


:tg I'll post however I want :r


----------



## MCM

BigVito said:


> thats right pimple, Im *Elderly*:r


fixed

:chk


----------



## BigVito

MCM said:


> fixed :chk


:bn and you are FUGLY


----------



## MCM

BigVito said:


> :bn and you are FUGLY


My mama says I'm the most handsomest boy ever. :BS


----------



## BigVito

MCM said:


> My mama says I'm the most handsomest boy ever. :BS


and your her daughter??????


----------



## anderson0196

It looks like Vito is the only FOG out to play this evening...

Top 3 things the others are doing:

3. Napping after their "early bird" steak dinners at Sizzler
2. Watching Matlock
1. Reinforcing entry points to their home in anticipation of the next couple of days - BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MCM

BigVito said:


> and your her daughter??????


I know, crazy isn't it? :r


----------



## BigVito

anderson0196 said:


> It looks like Vito is the only FOG out to play this evening...
> 
> Top 3 things the others are doing:
> 
> 3. Napping after their "early bird" steak dinners at Sizzler
> 2. Watching Matlock
> 1. Reinforcing entry points to their home in anticipation of the next couple of days - BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I'm recording Matlock :tg 


MCM said:


> I know, crazy isn't it? :r


insane it is....
How you doin


----------



## anderson0196

BigVito said:


> I'm recording Matlock :tg


How's that BetaMax holding up?


----------



## renton20-cl

anderson0196 said:


> It looks like Vito is the only FOG out to play this evening...
> 
> Top 3 things the others are doing:
> 
> 3. Napping after their "early bird" steak dinners at Sizzler
> 2. Watching Matlock
> 1. Reinforcing entry points to their home in anticipation of the next couple of days - BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

I think that you forgot the J.A.G. re-reuns too, nick at night maybe?


----------



## 14holestogie

BigVito said:


> Big Slow
> know haw a camera works?


:tpd:
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
(I've been muzzled)


----------



## BigVito

anderson0196 said:


> How's that BetaMax holding up?


better then your reel to reel


renton20 said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r
> 
> I think that you forgot the J.A.G. re-reuns too, nick at night maybe?


:r no J.A.G. here
Diff'rent Strokes:tu


----------



## BigVito

If I read what I thought I read.... NM no pot stirring


----------



## MCM

BigVito said:


> How you doin


Better than ********* [redacted] is going to be doing come Wednesday. :gn


----------



## BigVito

MCM said:


> Better than ********* [redacted] is going to be doing come Wednesday. :gn


I know who the target is 14hole blew it:r


----------



## anderson0196

BigVito said:


> I know who the target is 14hole blew it:r


Not too late for 14hole to EDIT!!!!!!!!

Vito can keep a secret - or pay the consequences.


----------



## MCM

BigVito said:


> I know who the target is 14hole blew it:r


----------



## BigVito

too late :r I of course won't say anything


----------



## 14holestogie

BigVito said:


> I know who the target is 14hole blew it:r


 Blew what? I heard ******** was having a family reunion this week and just wanted to make sure he got lots of pictures of the relatives.


----------



## BigVito

14holestogie said:


> Blew what? I heard the Big Slow was having a family reunion this week and just wanted to make sure he got lots of pictures of the relatives.


use the slow shutter speed:r


----------



## anderson0196

BigVito said:


> use the slow shutter speed:r


:r:r:r


----------



## ryansallee

This is gonna turn into a shit show.


----------



## dkbmusic

If the site of large amounts of delicious cigars frightens you than you might want to avoid this thread...


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

how is it ONE little bomb can generate 19 pages of posts? You Noobs sure know how to PW up a little bomb run!:r


----------



## islandak

Tick, Tick, Tick...


03060320000148906419


----------



## TripleF

Fishbeadtwo said:


> how is it ONE little bomb can generate 19 pages of posts? You Noobs sure know how to PW up a little bomb run!:r


It's one little bomb if you say it has to be delivered by a dump truck instead of an 18-wheeler......yes, then it's small. :r


----------



## rck70

Fishbeadtwo said:


> how is it ONE little bomb can generate 19 pages of posts? You Noobs sure know how to PW up a little bomb run!:r


I see you are not familiar with the Brigade.....hmmm.....sorry to hear that....but you may hear the explosion of this run... (the 3rd mission by the way)


----------



## Hexnut-cl

The shock wave from this one will be felt far and wide. :tu


----------



## ryansallee

I'm starting to hear the whistling in the air. Munitions are starting to fall.


----------



## 14holestogie

chippewastud79 said:


> Now we only have to wait 2-3 more days to see if this actually worked :tu


Tick, tick, tick....C-Stud run. :chk Run, Stud, run. :chk:chk

It may be too late to hide. :hn

Remember to lift with the knees.

*Sorry for the leak, guys.*
*Big Vito is such a manipulative bastage. You'd think a homeboy would be a little kinder to a fellow cheese curd.*​
I guess that's why I drummed out of the covert section of the brigade.

Nothing to do now but wait for the Kentucky implosion. ​​​


----------



## MCM

*Pre-Bomb*










*Post-Bomb*


----------



## tjblades

Late Incoming....

:gn0308 0070 0001 3355 1439:gn


----------



## anderson0196

He'll be so wiped after this his new handle will be ChippewaDUD


----------



## TripleF

anderson0196 said:


> He'll be so wiped after this his new handle will be ChippewaDUD


Easy there killer......

:r :r :r :r


----------



## freakygar

TripleF said:


> Easy there killer......
> 
> :r :r :r :r


I'm just so proud of you for the way you handled the Mama Cass photo shoot.

Really impressed Scott I must say.


----------



## TripleF

ahc4353 said:


> I'm just so proud of you for the way you handled the Mama Cass photo shoot.
> 
> Really impressed Scott I must say.


HUH?


----------



## freakygar

TripleF said:


> HUH?



 Click Me.


----------



## TripleF

Jaws background musicplease....

Dahnt Dahnt

Dahnt

Dahant DahNt Dahnt Dahnt

*BOOM
*
*Adam knows what is going to bite him tomorrow! *

*The Newbie (+1) Brigade!!!*


----------



## ryansallee

I have a confirmed hit on the target via USPS.:ss


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## hardcz

just for tracking I suppose...

9101188885540508135570


----------



## Footbag

Target's fortification is crumbling!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170516


----------



## anderson0196

Footbag said:


> Target's fortification is crumbling!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170516


This is a thing of beauty for sure!

I love the smell of spanish cedar in the morning.:chk


----------



## pro2625

My bomb will go out friday and hit hopefully monday to make sure everything is dead:ss


----------



## chippewastud79

BASTAGES!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170519


----------



## rsamos

Whoops!

There it is - 0308 0070 0000 0755 7420










Best to duck-n-cover brudah.


----------



## sailchaser

rsamos said:


> Whoops!
> 
> There it is - 0308 0070 0000 0755 7420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to duck-n-cover brudah.


Great bombing picture:tu:tu


----------



## Footbag

sailchaser said:


> Great bombing picture:tu:tu


Yeah, but I wouldn't want to be the one taking the pic!:ss


----------



## joetownhound

A little late but here goes

*BOMBS AWAY!
*Kind of counterproductive of what I did, which is getting a DC but left the receipt at the post office so no way of posting it. Sorry ​


----------



## chippewastud79

I thought you guys were done, judging by the small showing today, there isn't much to worry about :r


----------



## MCM

chippewastud79 said:


> I thought you guys were done, judging by the small showing today, there isn't much to worry about :r


----------



## chippewastud79

MCM said:


>


----------



## MCM

[No message]


----------



## pro2625

Mine goes out today to make sure anything that is still living dies:tu


----------



## rck70

No damage today Adam?....come on....it's okay...finish taking it like a man.


----------



## islandak

rck70 said:


> No damage today Adam?....come on....it's okay...finish taking it like a man.


Maybe we finally did him in. Or maybe he's too busy repairing his *crushed* porch to get online. heh heh!


----------



## chippewastud79

Or, I got one box and was thinking maybe a few more would show up :tu


----------

